# EMS shipping help!



## Samzo (Oct 30, 2005)

Does anyone know is EMS shipping is just a type of shipping or is it like, collection from airport? If anyone knows anything please say thanks!


----------



## Samzo (Oct 30, 2005)

Ok i think this is right "EMS shipping which protects the order with insurance and a tracking number"


----------



## Ian (Oct 30, 2005)

http://www.emsship.de/en/index.php?menu=profil

Cheers,

Ian


----------

